

WebGL Liquid Surface - danielfilho
http://massa.me/liquid-surface/
A webgl experiment that creates a liquid surfece-like enviroment.<p>There's also a blog post that explains step-by-step process.
======
exDM69
WebGL is kinda cool since it runs on the browser without plugins. But it's
just a stripped down version of OpenGL with a feature set that roughly
corresponds to a GPU circa 2004.

This demo is kinda nice, it runs fast on the GPU but visually it's not much
more than palette rotation plasma effects from 1980's and 90's. (Or did I miss
something, I was kinda looking forward to see the "water surface" in 3d with
lighting and reflection, was that hidden somewhere?)

Don't get me wrong, I like that people write little demos like this and WebGL
makes them pretty easily accessible (OpenGL is a bitch to get running). But
I'm still kind of frustrated every time something gets hyped and/or HN'd just
because it's WebGL, even if we have all seen similar effects a decade ago in
demoscene parties.

So keep on writing 'em demos but please stop hyping about WebGL too much.
Instead put it to real use and show some games or products with it.

I found the blog post about the demo (here: <http://massa.me/blog/?p=1>) more
interesting than the demo itself.

~~~
AshleysBrain
I believe WebGL is deliberately stripped down so it works identically on
mobiles, which today have GPUs equivalent to desktop circa 2004.

~~~
randall
OpenGL ES is a more apt comparison. You're precisely correct.

------
MikeCapone
Crashed my 2008 Mac Pro (Chrome 16 stable). Had to do a hard reboot. Great.

------
resnamen
Works on Ubuntu 11.09 with Chrome. Hypnotizing!

------
drx
I got an alert saying "Could not initialize WebGL". Alerts are annoying.

